# Atomizers



## Frederick (3 Apr 2012)

Hi... has anybody got or had experience of the "Easy aqua super mist atomizer" if so I will be very interested in your feedback. At the moment I am using the DD supplied atomizer but I think the bubbles are a bit large.
Many thanks.... Frederick


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Apr 2012)

Hi Fred, funnily enough I've just posted about these. I have had two of them and find they are unbeatable when it comes to the bubbles they create, very fine mist compared to glass products I have used. They run at a slightly higher pressure than others so pressurised systems that can reach about 2bar are recommended. The downside is they are prone to leaking around the ceramic seal at the opposite end to the tube fitting. Both of mine have done this in roughly the same place. I have managed to repair them after some advice in here by putting a thin bead of super glue around the seal and leave for a few days, wash and back in the tank.
I can't say they are all going to do this but both of mine did and other members have said the same. Without throwing the baby out with the bath water I will keep using them but try a different brand and see if others are more reliable. I notice Tankscape, one of our sponsors seems to have a different make maybe worth a try.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Apr 2012)

i used the Easy Aqua one and they lasted about 2 months, i had 3 in all. I wasn't very impressed by them, they leaked around the seal, i now use the UP version from Tankscape and find them a lot better, i'm still on my first one after 5 months now. They produce smaller bubbles as well.

this is mine


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Apr 2012)

> i used the Easy Aqua one and they lasted about 2 months



You know what both of mine lasted 2 months also   thanks for sharing a more reliable version. I was looking for an alternative the UP one will be my next purchase.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Apr 2012)

Yeah the seals went on them all after 2 months. They were still workable, but not good enough. I have also put an UP one on the LFS scape i did and that's also still going great guns. I would deffo be buying another UP one in the future when/if this one gives up.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Apr 2012)

Based on what you are saying and other posts I have read it seems that there is a common fault with Aqua One's, the super glue trick works a treat so don't bin any just yet   The only downside to super gluing them is obviously the glue gets absorbed into the porous ceramic and slightly reduces the surface area co2 can atomize from but still workable. Just thought I'd add to the OP, the atomisers are also more efficient at delivering co2 thus using less. On my particular tank the bubble rate was halved compared to a glass diffuser to achieve the same co2 levels in the tank. One thing I would advise is getting a metal non-return valve and if you use one a bubble counter with threaded fittings as oppose to push on. Working at these slightly higher than norm pressures I had problems with pipe popping off on glass bubble counters and leaking plastic non-return valves. 

*edit afterthought


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Apr 2012)

i also agree with that afterthought.


----------



## Frederick (3 Apr 2012)

Hi...m any thanks for the replies..now iI am confused cos I was considering the Aqua Medic 500 reactor which is much dearer....now is the difference worth while if the cheaper ones do the job just as`well ... what do you reckon
Frederick


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Apr 2012)

There are two schools of thought on co2 diffusion but ultimately one goal. First is atomic size fine mist bubble which have a better surface area per and float about the tank sticking to plant leaves and secondly holding co2 bubbles under the water until they fully dissolve. It's a contentious issue much discussed in these boards of which is best for the plants with no solid conclusion.

On a personal level it's up to you, some people don't like the fine mist and finds it bothers some fish but on the other hand don't want a great plastic tube sitting in the corner of the tank. Not sure which is the aquamedic 500 but if it sits in the tank you need good flow round it. Slightly more expensive reactors can be put inline with the filter pipes and kept outside the tank which gets round the eyesore factor. I personally would have no equipment in the tank if possible. Out of the small atomisers diffusers in the tank I find the ones were discussing in your original post the best for creating the fine mist but if I was to go down the reactor route I would have one outside the tank. All of them do the same job though by mixing the co2 into the water.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Apr 2012)

One thing to remember if you choose an external reactor though, is the drastic reduction in flow you will see.  With media in them you can lose up to 40% !!!  That makes a difference if you need the flow and are only running one filter.  If you are lucky enough to run two filters then its not such and issue.  You can run them with no media in and only lose about 20% flow (I am basing these figures on what I experienced on a Fluval G6 but different filters may respond differently). Some say "well if you lose flow stick a Korallia in the tank" but to my way of thinking this negates the reason to have an external reactor (to keep stuff OUT of the tank in the first place !).  You pays ya money ....

FWIW, I am about to try the internal diffuser like IANHO uses.  Its a case of trial and error and what you like/works best for you.


----------



## cheekycharly (10 Apr 2012)

I bought one off eBay a small green plastic one that came in two sizes - small and jumbo. I found the glue failed after a week and co2 leaked before getting to the ceramic making it a waste of time and money. eBay seller was a rite pain as well and wouldnt accept it was faulty and would only offer me another at half price and I pay shipping from hong kong again. In the meanwhile I ordered an alternate one made by Intense and it's much better quality and gives off smaller bubbles and is still going strong a month later so I recommend that one.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Apr 2012)

> I found the glue failed after a week and co2 leaked before getting to the ceramic making it a waste of time and money


Do you mean the glue that holds the ceramic to the main body? Sounds odd it should go before the ceramic, the usual fault is a hole pops in the actual ceramic close to the edges. I have had problems before with a leak where the co2 tubing connects but this was easily resolved by cutting the end off the tubing where it had formed the shape of the diffuser and tightening the nut with a small spanner as oppose to hand(VERY CAREFULLY)

What make was the green one out of curiosity do you know? The easy aqua ones are a definite no-no so far. I bought a second one then found out how to fix the original with super glue, the second one went recently so I put the repaired one back in which only lasted a couple of week. I'm now back on the repaired second one but I'm not holding hope. Every time I pot a drop of glue on the area with the hole I effectively reduce the surface of the atomise defeating the purpose I guess.

So far the UP's are getting good reviews, I haven't seen a lot of the intense ones knocking about. I'm looking to get another atomiser on standby for when this one inevitably goes again. 

I think on my next setup I will go down the road of a reactor connected to an independent external filter. The fine mist created by these things is awesome only to the detriment of viewing pleasure.

Edit* gets confusing as lots of atomisers are listed as UP but seem to be made from different suppliers, I guess UP is not a brand name? Tankscape have a few listed as UP but Ianho's appears to be the same as the ones with threaded connectors.


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Apr 2012)

.


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Apr 2012)

.


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Apr 2012)

.


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Apr 2012)

This was my first one and as you can see the bubbles were leaking out of a hole that appeared in the glue joint to the ceramic. I think the intense products are really good quality as I saw an intense regulator inc solonoid on eBay the other day and it looks the best quality I've seen for the money. I haven't really looked into reactors as I'm still using my internal juwel filter.






If I was to get a Eheim external filter I would check out a reactor though.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Apr 2012)

Lol ok I believe you. Tech problems mate?


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Apr 2012)

that is exactly what happened to the ones i had.

The UP ones haven't done this as yet (5 months on)


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Apr 2012)

My Taptalk was playing up grrr


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Apr 2012)

Oh bugger I just looked further up. Apologies. - can a mod delete the extra posts please.


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Apr 2012)

My regulator shows 30 psi which according to google is 2 bar but these atomisers are supposed to run at a minimum of 2.4 bar. Anyone know how to adjust the bar pressure or if it's at all possible?


----------



## Antipofish (11 Apr 2012)

cheekycharly said:
			
		

> My regulator shows 30 psi which according to google is 2 bar but these atomisers are supposed to run at a minimum of 2.4 bar. Anyone know how to adjust the bar pressure or if it's at all possible?



Some you can adjust, others you can't mate.  What brand/model is yours ?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Apr 2012)

Glad you got tapatalk working I kept getting emails saying reply to posts, where the leak is coming from is the norm for these, mine is actually at the other end but pretty much the same place.  Regarding the pressure 2.4 seems a bit high. Whether or not you can adjust the pressure will depend on your regulator, some are adjustable and some are pre-set. What type of regular do you have?


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Apr 2012)

I bought it off eBay about two years ago and it was a £50 honk kong jobby so no brand but it looked identical to an Azu branded one I saw from honk long a few months later. It does have an Allen key socket just not sure if that's where I'm to go turning.


----------

